
Out of the Frozen Deep - DanBC
https://medium.com/@abarbararich/out-of-the-frozen-deep-i-e0e2a0e2efd1
======
DanBC
I'm quoting the first para here because this is an interesting, in-depth,
historical post, in four parts.

> This is the story behind and beyond the facts and evidence in Ommanney v
> Stilwell, a case decided in the High Court in England in 1856. The court had
> to consider the unknown date of death of naval lieutenant Edward Couch, an
> officer of HMS Erebus, one of the two ships of Sir John Franklin’s lost
> Arctic expedition of 1845, in order to determine who should inherit under
> Edward’s will. This dispute involved the surviving members of Edward’s
> family, and the will made by his father, Captain James Couch.

